# whats that hanging on them goat's necks?



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

I saw some goats at the sale this weekend that had two thingamajiggers dangling down on each side of their neck. seems like they were all lamancha crosses. is this a breed trait? what are the doohickeys called?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Waddles! Or some say, wattles.

They are hereditary, as far as I can tell. And show up in most (all?) breeds. They don't serve any purpose.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Jewelry!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Yup, goat jewelry or "bling" :thumb:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

yup, wattles. Some people like them and some dont. they are inherited. Most commenly found on the neck, but can be on the side of the face and even ears of some goats. Some are uniform in size others have odd sized ones. They can be on all breeds i believe except purebred nubians. 
beth


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I've never seen them on a boer either, also ive never seen FB or PB boer does with beards...


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

I saw them on a boer this weekend! Little neck dingleberries. They were the cutest dingleberries I've seen... :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I love waddles.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I saw them on a boer this weekend! Little neck dingleberries. They were the cutest dingleberries I've seen... :greengrin:


 Fullblood Boers... don't get them , so it was most likely a percentage boer.... :wink:


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

It is highly likely I saw a percentage Boer...

Interestingly, a quick Google search turned up an article about a survey of African goats (done in Africa) and it says that something like 8% of the Boer goats they surveyed in Africa had wattles.

http://ajol.info/index.php/sajas/articl ... 3873/11661

Kind of interesting!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a little nigi/pygmy cross doe with wattles....I think they add character to already cute faces and I'm anxious to see if she passes them on to her kids this coming Spring.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep! Wattles! I have a doe and a buck that have them that will produce it to ALL their offspring! I love wattles! :greengrin:


----------

